# Any golfers in da house ?



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2012)

I know that Doc Jeff and me and a few others like chasing the white ball -- how bout u ? 

Care to share  your golf adventures or give others ideas bout good gear , techniques etc or even the advice on the 19th hole ??

I'm heading out for a round today , play twice a week and so far this season been playing fairly well for me .

Doc i'm still chasing that damn elusive sub- 80  , was close last week had  81 but blew up with a double bogey on a damn par 5 . arghhhh


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2012)

I'll play a few times a summer (4 - 5x). I'm horrible though. I'm super excited if I ever get less than 6 - 7 strokes on a hole. 

Normally for a full round I'm shooting around 120 - 130 strokes, haha.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'll play a few times a summer (4 - 5x). I'm horrible though. I'm super excited if I ever get less than 6 - 7 strokes on a hole.
> 
> Normally for a full round I'm shooting around 120 - 130 strokes, haha.





Hey  Nick  your a good athlete-- it's just a matter of playing more ( which is hard to do when your working with a family ) .   I didn't get into it seriously till i retired . 

 Actually the Queen started out first as a supplement to her tennis and skiing . Then  i Started as a supplement to skiing , road biking and  gym routines.

 i  found out it was pretty cool because just about the time i was getting  a little STALE on one sport the season ended and i had a couple of new sports to keep me going, so for  me it works . It can be a frustrating game IF U LET it !!  I just let go of bad shots ( hell we ALL even the pros make 'em ) and just keep swinging the club . Right now i got my groove on but i'm a streaky sumbitch . I KNOW at some point i'll b struggling -- heheehe


----------



## Morwax (May 14, 2012)

I love the game.. never have time or anyone that wants to go.


----------



## mriceyman (May 14, 2012)

I live on a golf course and try to play a couple times a week. Average about a 86-92... way too inconsistent. Love golf tho


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2012)

Warp, that sub 80 is on the way for sure for you!  Probably will come on a round where you don't expect it either!  Kind of like my round this morning.  I've got muscle soreness almost from head to toe from too much physicaly activity and not enough recovery time the last few weeks, I was thinking about resting today but since I've got a couple of scrambles coming up real soon and I only had teed t up once this year before this morning, I knew I needed some course time!

I went out, starting bogey, double, bogey, bogey   +5 after 4 holes and then played the next 14 in +2 for a 79 (coincidently enough they were aerating the greens a my course today and he 1st aerated green I got to was on the 5th hole when I started playing better  :lol: )


Gotta love this game some days!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2012)

Where is the line drawn between a golfer, and someone who hits the ball and swears?
None in the prior 2 years, and havent played in about 2 weeks now.

I did get a eagle my second round out this year.  300yd uphill dogleg.  Carried over the trees and rolled to 1.5ft from the cup.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Warp, that sub 80 is on the way for sure for you!  Probably will come on a round where you don't expect it either!  Kind of like my round this morning.  I've got muscle soreness almost from head to toe from too much physicaly activity and not enough recovery time the last few weeks, I was thinking about resting today but since I've got a couple of scrambles coming up real soon and I only had teed t up once this year before this morning, I knew I needed some course time!
> 
> I went out, starting bogey, double, bogey, bogey   +5 after 4 holes and then played the next 14 in +2 for a 79 (coincidently enough they were aerating the greens a my course today and he 1st aerated green I got to was on the 5th hole when I started playing better  :lol: )
> 
> ...




AWESOME  Doc  -- nice round !!!!!!!!!!! 'specially this early in the year . U gotta love  it, when all of a sudden it starts to click , like it did for you today .  I know that you've got the skills , but sometimes the over- thinking  cam mess wid -cha 

Just got back  shot 85  ( 44 /41)  meh  played about average but a beautiful day out there . been out 4 times all low - mid 80's --- i'm just trying to get good ball striking and not worrying about distance . My tee shots and short game is ok its my damn second shot that just isn't consistent -- YET .

Just gonna keep swinging


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Where is the line drawn between a golfer, and someone who hits the ball and swears?
> None in the prior 2 years, and havent played in about 2 weeks now.
> 
> I did get a eagle my second round out this year.  300yd uphill dogleg.  Carried over the trees and rolled to 1.5ft from the cup.



   Great stuff HAWK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Eagles are very difficult , i think tougher than Aces 

I' ve had both------- but  an ACE  is pure freaking  unadulterated luck .


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2012)

does mini-golf count? Then yes lol


----------



## jrmagic (May 16, 2012)

I'm struggling so far this year. I'm fighting taking it inside too early in the baackswing which is killing me off the tee with some nasty hooks and hurting my wedge game too but seems to be fine with full iron shots. I finished last year at a 14 and haven't sniffed 90 yet this season so my  handicap is definitely on the rise. Its already up  to a 15.4 and I have some low rounds about to get knocked off so next revision wil likely be higher still.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 16, 2012)

Try taking it  STRAIGHT back and Up  more SLOOWLY ,----------------------then acellerate on the downswing


----------



## jrmagic (May 16, 2012)

^ While I know that is easy to comprehend and easy to see in my mind's eye, it ain't so easy to do I will be working on it and we'll see what happens. Hopefully by the beginnnig of June I will get back into the 80s.  then we'll see about going lower. its been about 5 years since I last broke 80 but I don't play as much now as I did then.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2012)

Just back from playing a quick 9 in this African style heat and humidity . has a great round in spite of a 106 heat index . had 6 pars and a birdie for a 38. Or  2 over par  .Played Tuesday in similar heat shot a 42 but missed my second ace ever by the width of  2 balls on a 135 yd  heavily bunkered raised green. getting ready to play in a tournament Monday downstate hope the weather breaks soon


----------



## drjeff (Jun 21, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Just back from playing a quick 9 in this African style heat and humidity . has a great round in spite of a 106 heat index . had 6 pars and a birdie for a 38. Or 2 over par .Played Tuesday in similar heat shot a 42 but missed my second ace ever by the width of 2 balls on a 135 yd heavily bunkered raised green. getting ready to play in a tournament Monday downstate hope the weather breaks soon



Sounds like some SOLID ball striking there Warp!  Pretty sure that on Saturday i'm going to head over and watch the Traveler's Championship and once again see 1st hand how the "Big Boys" who we see teeing it up on TV every week play the game in a fashion that us mortals can only fantasize about!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;VgKMGwfo5sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VgKMGwfo5sg[/video]


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow that sounds great Doc .Im always amazed at just hoe smoooooth the pros swing and with apparent ease yet the distance is phenomenal . I hit it ok for a 69 yr old -  its straight and about 220  to 240 but me be I need one of those R 11's  @ 46 inches with a 12 degree loft and sr shaft  to begin to approach  250 plus again  ????? Not sure but I' m sure lusting after more distance off the tee . guess I got to get to a good club fitter with a practice range. Like the one near Albany just off the Northway . 

have fun Doc. And BTW how's your game this season ?  You always inspire me with the high quality of your game !!!

Keep it on the short grass 

W


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2012)

Dayum '!!!!' that,s some driving --------- Pun  Intended


----------



## snoseek (Jun 21, 2012)

It's funny how golf is such a huge part of my life and I don't have even the slightest desire to play!You guys go on and get your fun in because you know I'm sitting here counting the days to when the season winds down and my time begins again!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 21, 2012)

I hate golf. That being said, I am addicted to it and play twice a weekend for the weekends I am home. I tell a lot of randos I get paired with that "golf is just something frustrating I do between ski seasons." I hate using a cart, and can count on one hand the number of good rounds I've had while using one. I play on county courses, so my handicap is probably a little deflated by their generally easier lay outs, though we play 1 called Warrenbrook a good amount that is tight as all hell and I score well there.

In any event, I've played the best golf of my life this year and have the index down to a 7.4. Had my lowest round of my life with a 75 a few weeks ago, including playing the first 12 holes in even par. Then the last 2 rounds have reminded me why I hate golf. Played Sunday with a wicked, post-bachelor party hangover, and never hit a bad shot and somehow still shot 86. Then yesterday for work I played 18 in a sauna, using a cart, from a set of tees that to me felt like ladies tees, and shot 90. Ugh. Worst. Sport. Ever.

Playing again Saturday of course.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wow that sounds great Doc .Im always amazed at just hoe smoooooth the pros swing and with apparent ease yet the distance is phenomenal . I hit it ok for a 69 yr old - its straight and about 220 to 240 but me be I need one of those R 11's @ 46 inches with a 12 degree loft and sr shaft to begin to approach 250 plus again ????? Not sure but I' m sure lusting after more distance off the tee . guess I got to get to a good club fitter with a practice range. Like the one near Albany just off the Northway .
> 
> have fun Doc. And BTW how's your game this season ? You always inspire me with the high quality of your game !!!
> 
> ...



Warp,  I LOVE my R11! I've been swinging it for about a year now.  I played around with all the loft/lie/face settings the 1st day on the range with it, and then just set everything up in the maxiumum draw settings to help combat my natural fade that my swing has and haven't thought about it since!  A serious sweet spot on that club face that just launches the ball!  I've got the 9* model that with how I have it set up plays more like 8*.  I was so impressed by that club that I picked up an R11 3wood/metal (whatever you want to call them these days :lol: ), just set it for maximum draw and walked right onto the course with it and have been equally as impressed with Taylor Made's product!

Been hitting the ball pretty well so far this year.  My last 4 rounds have all been charity scrambles so I haven't posted an actual 18 hole score in almost a month,  but overall I've been getting off the tee very well, hitting some solid iron shots (to the extent that i've won 2 closest to the pin prizes in those 4 scrambles, and that didn't even include the 195 yard par 3 I played last Friday in a scarmble where I hit the flagstick with my tee ball, of course it then bounced about 35 feet away from the stick onto the fringe  but the "clank" off the flagstick sounded mighty good!), and chipping and putting what i would call above average for me as of late.  So I can't complain.  I'm going to be curious to see how I hit the ball later next week when my wife and I head down to Cancun for 5 days to celebrate our 15th anniversary.  Where we're staying has 27 holes designed by Jack Nicklaus on site, and from when I played there 5 years ago, he totally designed it not as a tour level, tournament caliber course, but as a user friendly (read as pretty wide fairways and flattish greens) resort course which if my swing is as solid in Mexico as it has been in CT as of late could result in some really good scores!

Hit 'em well out there Warp!  I just hope that when i'm 69 yrs old that I'll be tearing up the links to the quality that you are!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2012)

_Lmao !! that is the damn juxtaposition of the game my man _:lol:  ONE ROUND ur on top of the world, then when you least expect it  a double bogey or god forbid a snowman appears from nowhere to whack u upside the head ,but u hit enough good shots to keep us coming back for more .  We are all masochists and love the suffering :smash::lol::blink: 

hey 75 is killer !'!!!'!!  Keep swinging and don't let the game get to you 

enjoy


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 22, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> _Lmao !! that is the damn juxtaposition of the game my man _:lol: ONE ROUND ur on top of the world, then when you least expect it a double bogey or god forbid a snowman appears from nowhere to whack u upside the head ,but u hit enough good shots to keep us coming back for more . We are all masochists and love the suffering :smash::lol::blink:
> 
> hey 75 is killer !'!!!'!! Keep swinging and don't let the game get to you
> 
> enjoy



Looks like everyone's game is rounding into shape nicely. My last couple of rounds were an 82 and an 85 and I had 2 triples in that 85 round so I'm very happy given where I was a month ago when I couldn't break 90:-o Warp the new generation of drivers are nothing short of awesome. Definiteyl go to a good fitter and try everything you can. I thing with the proper head and shaft you should definitely be able to gain some distance. I got fitted for the callaway Razr fit 9.5* with a project X shaft and am loving the trajectory distance and forgiveness over my old driver.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 22, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Looks like everyone's game is rounding into shape nicely. My last couple of rounds were an 82 and an 85 and I had 2 triples in that 85 round so I'm very happy given where I was a month ago when I couldn't break 90:-o Warp the new generation of drivers are nothing short of awesome. Definiteyl go to a good fitter and try everything you can. I thing with the proper head and shaft you should definitely be able to gain some distance. I got fitted for the callaway Razr fit 9.5* with a project X shaft and am loving the trajectory distance and forgiveness over my old driver.



I agree with this and should have added to my post that I bought an R11s about 2 months ago. I bought it with the intention of returning it within the 30 days allowed under a special manufacturer's guarantee, whether I liked it or not. I liked it, but was going to return it, go back to my old driver for a few months, then re-buy it in the winter on sale and save a few hundred bucks. I even called Taylor Made and got the tube to send it back in. But then I shot that 75, a slew of other good scores (including shooting two 80s from the big boy (though not the tips) tees at the Cornell Univ. Robert Trent Jones course where I have previously broken 90 1 time (an 89)), and I said "screw it", because I was hitting it too good and didn't want unlearn it, relearn my old driver, then unlearn that and relearn the R11s again when I repurchased.

I got no extra distance from the club, I have always been a very long hitter, but I got a LOT more accurate with the new club.

Also, when I purchased it at Dick's, their launch monitor was broken so I didn't get to use. Recently I went back to get some clubs regripped and it was working again, so I got to use the launch monitor with the R11s, and got to do so now that I am accustomed to it. It was very intriguing and gratifying to see the numbers that came out of it. I recommend anyone try this to get some feedback on their swing. I bet most Dick's/Golf Galaxy's/Golfsmith's would let you do that while you wait e.g. for other clubs to be regripped.

I need to look for a 3 wood. I currently carry two Callaway Hybrids (2h 17 degree and 3h 20 degree). I like them but am not confident with them, which I think is actually a result of their versatility, bc I don't make up my mind on how I want to hit them, I am indecisive. You can hit down on the ball like with an iron, you can sweep them pretty well like a fairway metal, and you can hit them like a driver off the tee in picking the ball clean. Fouls me up sometimes.

You guys have any recommendations for something you hit consistently from both the mat and the tee?

I am also having a lot of trouble with my 54 degree wedge. I investigated and I think it may be the 10 degrees of bounce. I tend to chunk it, esp. from the fairway, and with a weak fade, which is not my normal ball flight with wedges. I think my heel and leading edge are getting buried early at the contact point as part of the chunkiness and so I'm hitting it with an open face and getting the little fade. I think this is because of the bounce. I have a 58 degree which is probably the club I use the most after my putter that has 11 degrees of bounce and I hit it pretty good from the fairway, no real chunk bias. Anyone think that one degree of bounce could make a difference like that?


----------



## jrmagic (Jun 22, 2012)

jaywbigred said:


> I agree with this and should have added to my post that I bought an R11s about 2 months ago. I bought it with the intention of returning it within the 30 days allowed under a special manufacturer's guarantee, whether I liked it or not. I liked it, but was going to return it, go back to my old driver for a few months, then re-buy it in the winter on sale and save a few hundred bucks. I even called Taylor Made and got the tube to send it back in. But then I shot that 75, a slew of other good scores (including shooting two 80s from the big boy (though not the tips) tees at the Cornell Univ. Robert Trent Jones course where I have previously broken 90 1 time (an 89)), and I said "screw it", because I was hitting it too good and didn't want unlearn it, relearn my old driver, then unlearn that and relearn the R11s again when I repurchased.
> 
> I got no extra distance from the club, I have always been a very long hitter, but I got a LOT more accurate with the new club.
> 
> ...



I can't help you much with the woods/hybrids. I'm still playing my titleist 975F 3 wood and A Callaway Big bertha 5 wood lol. As for your wedge, 1 degree difference in bounce is nothing. I'm thinking that maybe it got bent a bit. take it to Dicks or another shop and have the lie and loft checked.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm pretty excited about this upcoming wknd. Visiting some freinds who have a lake house about an hour SE of Sugarloaf. My buddy and I are getting up early Sat AM and playing 18 at the Loaf.
I've been golfing for the past 15 yrs and have been skiing at the Loaf for the past 20 and have never played the course.
I'm quite familair with the accolades and press the track gets so I can;t wait to experience it myself.

Anyone on here played it before. I'm about a 20 handicap on normal courses if I putt well. Not expecting a great score by any means given how tough I've heard it plays but the scenery and just being up there the 1st day of Sept should be great.

$59 with cart is also pretty nice!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> I'm pretty excited about this upcoming wknd. Visiting some freinds who have a lake house about an hour SE of Sugarloaf. My buddy and I are getting up early Sat AM and playing 18 at the Loaf.
> I've been golfing for the past 15 yrs and have been skiing at the Loaf for the past 20 and have never played the course.
> I'm quite familair with the accolades and press the track gets so I can;t wait to experience it myself.
> 
> ...



I've played the Loaf once. Beautiful course, no doubt about it. Had me wishing for many reasons that I went right back out and played it again! 

A few quick tips:

1) Play it purely as a target golf style course - aim for the middle of the fairways as with all the tee to fairway and then fairway to green elevation changes, I personally can attest that what looks like something from an elevated tee or elevated fairway that you should be able to fly without problems often is further away that Robert Trent Jones made it appear as he designed the course!

2) Play more break in the greens than they look. Coming from a course that has greens that break more than one would expect, it took me 5 or 6 holes to realize that I had to generally play even more break than I thought

3) Bring a bunch of balls - you'll more than likely loose a few more than during a typical round (see my elevation changes comment in tip 1! )

4) Bring a camera!!! The views are spectactular

5) Just have a good time and forget about the scorecard. More than likely when your in the "19th hole" reliving your round you'll have more than a few thoughts like "if only I had just aimed a bit further left on that hole" or "I really should of laid up off the tee on that hole" It's totally the type of course where a bit of experience could easily cut off a bunch of strokes in future rounds, but the 1st time you just don't really grasp some of where you can and can't hit it, even if it looks like apparent from the tee/fairway


----------



## kickstand (Aug 29, 2012)

Everything drjeff said about Sugarloaf applies to Sunday River Golf Course.  The 9th green at SRGC is the craziest thing I've ever seen on a golf course.  A 2-putt is solid, 3-putt not uncommon.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 5, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I've played the Loaf once. Beautiful course, no doubt about it. Had me wishing for many reasons that I went right back out and played it again!
> 
> A few quick tips:
> 
> ...



So I played the Loaf last Saturday. Really cool golfing experience. The place certainly earns all the accolades it gets as the layout is really unique. They have a big drainage/irrigation project ongoing right now so there was some pipe laying across the course on some holes. Once work is complete though which should be in the next couple weeks it should be really awesome.
I played pretty well---very well by my standards actually. Only used driver on 1 hole and was comfortable hitting my 5 wood and 4 hybrid on most tees. I only lost a few balls all day and played in control trying to just execute my swing.
We played frmo the whites as there was no reason to make it any tougher than it already was. The course demands a premium on accuracy off the tee. Greens were very fast and had lots of break to them as mentioned.
Some had just been aerated so that made it tricky. The views from some of the holes were truly amazing. We hit from the tips on #10 and 11 for the downhill shots. Really cool experince taking a 6 iron on #11 (216 yards with 120 yards of elevation change tee to green) and launching a high fade giving myself a 15' birdie putt.

Leaves are starting to change a bit up there which is great. Pace of play was nice as well----we were expecting to get paired up for a 4 some and have a 5+ hour round but they let 2 somes out all the time up there even weekend mornings. We finished up in 4 hrs even. Having a cart helps...walking that course would be tough.

Definately something I will never forget...would love to get up there again...a foliage round in late Sept/early October I think would be the best time to play up there.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 20, 2012)

Too bad golfing is over for now. back in the day I was on the high school golf team. Great time to mess around with a few buddies


----------



## dantd@comcast.net (Dec 8, 2012)

Last round was day after thanksgiving


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so i.m still skiing ,BUT i got the clubs out and started swinging the silly stick and messin around with the little stick in anticipation of season opening . With 3 ft of snow still in our yard it will be awhile yet , but looking forward to getting back out there . 

Anybody else jonesing ?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Ok so i.m still skiing ,BUT i got the clubs out and started swinging the silly stick and messin around with the little stick in anticipation of season opening . With 3 ft of snow still in our yard it will be awhile yet , but looking forward to getting back out there .
> 
> Anybody else jonesing ?



No real jonesing yet - although I did pick up a new big stick a few weeks ago (Taylor's SLDR) that did get the golf juices flowing a bit! My course here in CT *should* open up by this coming weekend.  I will admit though that I really don't start thinking golf too much until Master's weekend when there's no way that any golfer can't get the urge to swing the club after seeing the grandeur of Augusta National on TV! 

Since I just was asked to play in 2 3 day member guests on successive weekends in early June, I better start swinging the club a bit soon, or else I'll loose my invite to these 3 day'ers, and from past experiences in them, I want to keep being asked back!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 1, 2014)

I only play once or twice a year when we visit my family in Myrtle Beach during the summer.  At that rate, it's no wonder that I suck! . I usually have a handful of good shots each round, so that keeps me coming back.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 7, 2014)

No, I hate golf. I play to a 7-9 index but it is such a frustrating sport. The line I often use is "Golf is just something frustrating I do between ski seasons."


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2014)

I play, but I am a hack!  I go for fun and it is basically a reason to hit the clubhouse for drinks afterwards!  We are planning on going to a driving range this Sunday.  Son has Lacrosse so since I cannot ski hitting a few balls works!  I generally golf like 6-7 times each summer but this year we hope to get out more.  However, once it warms up I would rather continue to work on surfing!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2014)

I've recently felt an itch to swing a club again. I"m horrible, but it's enjoyable. I just need a day of something slower paced. life with 2 kids under 2 has been ... insane, to say the least


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

My wife and I just picked up new clubs - nothing spectacular just an upgrade from where I was at before. Technically a hack golfer but it is still fun to get out. This summer my wife and I plan on improving our game - so we shall see. We also picked up 11 2 fers for some of our local courses. Trying to attempt the same deal approach to golf as I do towards skiing!

Our wetsuits, surf boards and half boards are ready to go too! Now looking into kayaks! The problem with summer - it seems short and I have activity ADHD! At least winter has a single focus!

Golf will be at the top of our list!


----------



## xwhaler (May 6, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> So I played the Loaf last Saturday. Really cool golfing experience. The place certainly earns all the accolades it gets as the layout is really unique. They have a big drainage/irrigation project ongoing right now so there was some pipe laying across the course on some holes. Once work is complete though which should be in the next couple weeks it should be really awesome.
> I played pretty well---very well by my standards actually. Only used driver on 1 hole and was comfortable hitting my 5 wood and 4 hybrid on most tees. I only lost a few balls all day and played in control trying to just execute my swing.
> We played frmo the whites as there was no reason to make it any tougher than it already was. The course demands a premium on accuracy off the tee. Greens were very fast and had lots of break to them as mentioned.
> Some had just been aerated so that made it tricky. The views from some of the holes were truly amazing. We hit from the tips on #10 and 11 for the downhill shots. Really cool experince taking a 6 iron on #11 (216 yards with 120 yards of elevation change tee to green) and launching a high fade giving myself a 15' birdie putt.
> ...


Bump----so I'm heading back up to our friends lake house in ME over Memorial Day wknd. Sugarloaf opens course that Friday and we'll play 18 on Sunday. Bought the Fore Pack which is 4 rounds (fully transferable to use yourself or among friends) for $50 each round includes cart.
I've played the course 3 times now (2 18's and 1 9) and its an incredible experience every time. Last yr over Memorial Day wknd we played a very wet 9 on their opening wknd in heavy rain while it was snowing from Superquad on up. Cool contrast to see white at above you while you are golfing in the rain down below.

I highly recommend it for anyone that finds themselves up in that area and enjoys golf----not even about the score when you are there just the sheer beauty and quality of course/layout is awesome.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 27, 2014)

With the late start to the season Been struggling so far this season had an 84 and 3  successive 88's . But today cranked out a 78 with 12 pars and only 31 putts so felt like the groove is coming back


----------



## dlague (May 27, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> With the late start to the season Been struggling so far this season had an 84 and 3  successive 88's . But today cranked out a 78 with 12 pars and only 31 putts so felt like the groove is coming back



At least you have gotten out!  We planned on golfing the last three weekends and some how manages to squeeze our day to the point where it did not fit in due to time constraints!  This is where my summer  - want to do it all - issue causes problems!  We committed to golf this coming come hell or high water!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2014)

Had another decent round today  40/39 for a 79 . 10 pars and a birdie also holed one out from 20 yds off the green. must be the warm weather but the shots are dropping.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally got out and played on Sunday at Loudon Country Club!  The new hybrid irons are awesome!  I have used hybrid drivers in the past but these were so easy to use!  Glad I up graded.  It was beautiful out.


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jun 4, 2014)

Been hitting the range like a madman the last 2 weeks, as time hasn't permitted any full rounds lately  

3 day member-guest coming up this weekend at my friends course in RI. We'll see what happens.......


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Finally got out and played on Sunday at Loudon Country Club!  The new hybrid irons are awesome!  I have used hybrid drivers in the past but these were so easy to use!  Glad I up graded.  It was beautiful out.
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



Yes Hybrids are great clubs , glad u have discovered that these are really great go to clubs .

 i now use # 2,3,4 and 5 hybrids ,no more need for a 3 wood .  The deuce takes care of that distance and it is great off the deck . So only regular irons in my bag are # 6 thru the wedges .   Also use that # 4 hybrid really choked up to run it up close to the pin cwhen i have tree obstacles or a situation allows for a bump n'run to the green . 


Yo Doc good luck in Rhody


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yes Hybrids are great clubs , glad u have discovered that these are really great go to clubs .
> 
> i now use # 2,3,4 and 5 hybrids ,no more need for a 3 wood .  The deuce takes care of that distance and it is great off the deck . So only regular irons in my bag are # 6 thru the wedges .   Also use that # 4 hybrid really choked up to run it up close to the pin cwhen i have tree obstacles or a situation allows for a bump n'run to the green .
> 
> Yo Doc good luck in Rhody



My wife and I now have a similar setup that you mention.  Minus the 2 and 3 clubs which I am looking into.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2014)

Holy crap! I've got a championship trophy in my house from this weekend! And I have NO CLUE how we did it!! 

My partner and I were the 5th seed out of 8 in the A flight. We had between us our B/B- games for all 3 days and 7 matches which somehow won our flight!! Then in the 3 hole, combined team score playoff, we survived a par 3 where I hit my tee shot OB, then re-teed and hit it to about 2.5 feet and rolled it in for 4 while my partner hit the green to about 40 feet with a scary downhill breaker and then 4 putted to make 5!! Somehow we ended up tied after the 3 hole playoff with 1 other team and then won on the 1st hole of sudden death!! 

I've been laughing out of amazement for the last few hours!! I think it was more like we overall played the "least bad" rather than the "best" for the 3 days! But my name will now be on a plaque in a locker room in RI and next year we'll be defending!!


----------



## dlague (Jun 9, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Holy crap! I've got a championship trophy in my house from this weekend! And I have NO CLUE how we did it!!
> 
> My partner and I were the 5th seed out of 8 in the A flight. We had between us our B/B- games for all 3 days and 7 matches which somehow won our flight!! Then in the 3 hole, combined team score playoff, we survived a par 3 where I hit my tee shot OB, then re-teed and hit it to about 2.5 feet and rolled it in for 4 while my partner hit the green to about 40 feet with a scary downhill breaker and then 4 putted to make 5!! Somehow we ended up tied after the 3 hole playoff with 1 other team and then won on the 1st hole of sudden death!!
> 
> I've been laughing out of amazement for the last few hours!! I think it was more like we overall played the "least bad" rather than the "best" for the 3 days! But my name will now be on a plaque in a locker room in RI and next year we'll be defending!!



Nice and congrats!

On another note, I realized this weekend that my wife and I need to get more committed!  All of our other interests are getting in the way!  It is that summer ADD thing!  We always plan to play at the end of the day but it always gets boxed out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2014)

Way 2 go Doc , bringing the hardware home is always a thrill. Looks like your Mojo was workin  Hitting that 2nd tee shot to within 2.5 is killa !!

Got out fri and sunday. 42/40 / 82  and 41/ 39 / 80  yesterday , tomorrow is another day .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 10, 2014)

Got out early this am . had a decent for me 79 for 18 . 11 pars , a bird and a damn blow up double  BOGEY on a par 3 UGH


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jun 10, 2014)

After shooting 84,90,94,88 and 91 respectively, I channeled my inner Tiger and cranked a 75 out of nowhere. I almost don't want to include it in my handicap because it'll screw it up so much! lmao

Yesterday was one of those days where the putts just rolled in and my hook vanished! I know I'll be around 100 next time out, golf just works that way.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice round. BB !!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 9, 2014)

Shot my best 9 hole score (41) early this AM before work. Tee balls away at 530, no one in front of us and just got into a really nice rhythm/pace.
41 included a triple on #4 and a double on #9 when I got caught up in the thick rough and had trouble scrambling. I was very consistent today outside of those 2 holes, with 4 pars and a birdie
I'm typically around a 48 with good holes followed by blow up holes so to shoot a 41 with all parts of the game working this AM was nice to experience. 
Have been trying to get out once/week and not thinking so much just concentrating/swinging and its going well.

Am playing in a member-guest in a couple weeks here locally so hoping to help the team out as the high handicapper with potential to have good holes.


----------



## dlague (Jul 9, 2014)

Got out a golfed Chatham Seaside Links while on vacation - nothing really seaside from a view stand point about that course.  It is a 9 hole course that was pretty hilly.  I made my wife walk it with me which she was not too excited about after surfing, body boarding,  walking and running on the beach for about 4 hours an then an hour after getting back to our condo - we golfed.   Everyone said it was a short course (no par fives) - no one mentioned the amount of uphill walking was required - oops! They also did not have a clubhouse with bar - not a huge problem since we went into town and found one right after.  Our score - who the heck knows we do not really keep score - just work on using the clubs.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2014)

Second Hole in One today , 158 yd hole with a 5 hybrid , shot a 77 ona beautiful fall day


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 28, 2014)

Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Second Hole in One today , 158 yd hole with a 5 hybrid , shot a 77 ona beautiful fall day



Sweet Warp!

Hope the 19th hole tally wasn't too big!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 29, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Sweet Warp!
> 
> Hope the 19th hole tally wasn't too big!



yo Doc it was a HEAVY lift :blink:, after all it was NFL sunday and there were lots of skins games going on the course yesterday b4 the games


----------

